# What is the "Hatteras Modification" for the Penn 525 Mag?



## catfish79 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've read numerous posts about a particular modification for a Penn 525 Mag, for fishing at Cape Hatteras? What is it, and what are the advantages for having it done?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

You may be referring to adding one or two (I prefer two) magnets to the back of the mag carriage....I've done it on all my 525 Mags making them far more controllable without sacrificing distance. Very simple and inexpensive....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I think it actually got it's name because Hatteras outfitters used to make an after market mag carrier that was essentially more magnets added to the original carrier and sold as an upgrade. Had less to do with fishing Cape Hatteras and more to do with the name of the company offering the upgrade.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Adding more mags helps control (slow) the 525M when casting 8-10 ounces and bait into the wind with 13' graphite or graphite/Boron heavers.

Tre (Hatteras Outfitters) had a pre made kit with extra magnets installed

Ryan (Hatteras Jacks) will glue extra mags behind the existing magnets

I have both and they do help in fishing situations especially if one is throwing hard, Most regular fellas on OBX have done this to 525M


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 6, 2010)

Is there a place to fit these extra magnets inside?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SnowRider said:


> Is there a place to fit these extra magnets inside?


yes.........


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

SnowRider said:


> Is there a place to fit these extra magnets inside?



The backside of the magnet carriage.....Two rare earth magnets, with opposite polarity....no glue necessary.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dsurf said:


> You may be referring to adding one or two (I prefer two) magnets to the back of the mag carriage....I've done it on all my 525 Mags making them far more controllable without sacrificing distance. Very simple and inexpensive....


Yep. Mine are as well.


----------

